# What is the scope for Digital Marketing in NZ?



## karandeepwalia

Hi, I would like to know that what is the scope of Digital Marketing in NZ?
Planning to move to NZ


----------



## Priyal kapoor

karandeepwalia said:


> Hi, I would like to know that what is the scope of Digital Marketing in NZ?
> Planning to move to NZ


I also have a same question. If you know lil bit about thn pls let me know.


----------

